# Tear Staining - Kallie has it now after many years ...



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie has not had any tear staining since she was a puppy. As you can see in her siggy pictures .... there is none at all. She's almost 7 years
old.

Then about 3 months ago she started getting really bad staining. I switched from spring water to distilled water but that didn't help.
I really couldn't imagine what was causing it.

So, I had the vet look at her yesterday and it appears that she has some sort of nasal blockage. I can't remember exactly how
he explained it. I should have written it down. The vet did a fluorescein stain and schirmer tear test. The tear test was normal but 
apparently when the stain is applied it is supposed to move to the nose after a certain amount of time. And Kallie's never did. 

He thinks this is what is causing the tear staining. He gave me some vetropolycin ointment to put in and at the corner of her eyes for two weeks twice a day.
He said that in about 30% of cases he has seen, that this can help the staining. 

Another option is to sedate her and open up her nasal passages but it can go back to the way it was and also I would never do anything like that
for just cosmetic reasons. 

So, I'm going to start the ointment and see what happens. 

I thought I'd mention all this in case any of you have staining issues that seem to be hard to fix. 

Here's some pictures of my sweet girl so you can see the staining... 

[attachment=48027:kallie_1.jpg]

[attachment=48055:KG_1a.jpg]

Both my little peanuts... smelling a treat on the counter ...
[attachment=48030:kc_1.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi doesn't have tear stains, but her tear ducts are closed. Our vet says he has to flush them out while she is sedated. But I'll never sedate her for cosmetic reasons unless I have to.

I just wanted to tell you, miss Kallie is so precious :wub: who cares about her tear stains :wub:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow, what great information! I've never seen this condition mentioned on SM, and now maybe it will help others who've had such persistent tear stain problems. It sounds like the test was easy to do, and easy on Kallie as well. Thanks so much for sharing this.

Also, just had to say, that last picture of your two babies standing up on the cabinets is absolutely darling. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for that info. As you all know, Nikki has had terrible tear stains from day 1. I'll give that info to her vet.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If it is inflammation, the ointment will really help. 

My vet does my dogs awake. My ophtho does my does awake so quickly its amazing. Unless she's spastic, I'm sure an ophtho can flush them with her awake.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sher were there any other symptoms besides the tear staining that you noticed, ie snoring, etc.?

Love the treat begging photo, so cute. 

I know this is a strange question but I was wondering: Does Kallie not like top knots? We always see Catcher in a top knot but Kallie wears her hair down. They are both toooo adorable.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sher, great information...thanks so much for sharing..

Oh Sher, both your babies are so adorable. The expressions on their precious faces is priceless...oh you can see how much they are loved and give love :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing this info Sher :grouphug: oh and for sharing pictures of your adorable Kallie (and one of Catcher) :wub: :wub: 

My two don't have stains at the moment, but sometimes, stains can show up


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is great information to know. Thanks a lot Sher!

Kallie and Catcher are adorable in the last pic begging for food at the counter!!! Such precious babies~~~ :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Sher, for posting this. It's good to know.

On a side note, I've never seen Kallie in a full coat - she looks beautiful!! And the picture of K&C at the counter is adorable!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up :thmbup: I'm usually battling eye stains and practically give up sometimes. Then sometimes they're gone completely! :blink: It's baffling.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 7 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721244


> If it is inflammation, the ointment will really help.
> 
> My vet does my dogs awake. My ophtho does my does awake so quickly its amazing. Unless she's spastic, I'm sure an ophtho can flush them with her awake.[/B]


Thanks, Jackie. .. glad to hear that the medicine has a chance of working. I'm amazed that she let me put it in without a fuss. 

I think the reason the vet mentioned sedation is that Kallie is very head strong and possibly isn't the best girl when he's doing stuff to her!! My first Malt, Rosebud (RIP) was so good when examined that he could do lots of things to her without any sedation.



QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Feb 7 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721263


> Sher were there any other symptoms besides the tear staining that you noticed, ie snoring, etc.?
> 
> Love the treat begging photo, so cute.
> 
> I know this is a strange question but I was wondering: Does Kallie not like top knots? We always see Catcher in a top knot but Kallie wears her hair down. They are both toooo adorable.[/B]


Pat, she didn't have any symptoms at all... just all of a sudden very dark staining. She sleeps all curled up against me and there is no snoring at all.

LOL!! The reason Kallie doesn't have a top knot is that she HATES being on the grooming table and I figured why torture her just so I can look at her in a top knot!! Her hair does really well short on top so I just keep it short. Catcher, on the other hand, doesn't mind a top knot and also his hair texture doesn't work as well short like Kallie's does.



QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 7 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721367


> Thanks, Sher, for posting this. It's good to know.
> 
> On a side note, I've never seen Kallie in a full coat - she looks beautiful!! And the picture of K&C at the counter is adorable!![/B]


Awww, thanks!!! Linda, yep, Kallie's hair is pretty long.. as long as it'll get to! My groomer sort of started letting it grow and before I knew it, her hair was long and I didn't really even plan it! I am really liking it long and amazingly it doesn't get mats at all.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If your vet has propofol he could just do that. It is given IV and they wake up very fast. It is also a very safe drug.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Sher, Sorry I dont have any advice but just wanted to say that I hope Kallie's tear stains clear up and that the ointment works on her. Sorry to hear about this..Kallie is a DOLL and I am sure you were a bit worried. Sending good wishes your way!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 8 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722181


> If your vet has propofol he could just do that. It is given IV and they wake up very fast. It is also a very safe drug.[/B]


Thanks so much for the info, Jackie! Unless there is a medical reason to do it, I don't want to do anything to stress her, if for cosmetic reasons. Even just taking her to the vet really stress her out ... she screams in the car. I was able to have the vet look at her while she was in for grooming. It worked out great because then the groomer could get that dye stuff off of her and I can't even tell it was there. Anyway, she has been so good about letting me put the ointment in ... I just have a feeling this is going to work!!! rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the information! I hope the ointment works for her. Kallie & Catcher are soooo cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just found this thread Sher. Thanks for sharing the info. How's it going? I'm going to ask my vet about this.
BTW I could really dislike you b/c Kallie's hair doesn't get matts! :smpullhair: :smtease:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 2 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737436


> I just found this thread Sher. Thanks for sharing the info. How's it going? I'm going to ask my vet about this.
> BTW I could really dislike you b/c Kallie's hair doesn't get matts! :smpullhair: :smtease:[/B]


The ointment didn't help. The vet did a re-test and the results are the same as before.  

He did say that there was a vet conference a few weeks ago and one of the presenters is an opthomologist and she said that Angel's Eyes and other similar products are safe to use and various testing did not show it caused a drug resistance, etc.! He actually recommended that I try it!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear the ointment didn't work for Kallie. I have always LOVED her and Catcher so much. 

Hope you get the issue all sorted out.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 2 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737443


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 2 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737436





> I just found this thread Sher. Thanks for sharing the info. How's it going? I'm going to ask my vet about this.
> BTW I could really dislike you b/c Kallie's hair doesn't get matts! :smpullhair: :smtease:[/B]


The ointment didn't help. The vet did a re-test and the results are the same as before.  

He did say that there was a vet conference a few weeks ago and one of the presenters is an opthomologist and she said that Angel's Eyes and other similar products are safe to use and various testing did not show it caused a drug resistance, etc.! He actually recommended that I try it!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh darn it Sher! I can't believe he actually recommended the Angels' Eyes. It's the only thing my vet said not to use at Dixie's first appt. with him. I didn't bring it up this year as I used it and didn't want him to know. I found Eye Envy helped but it took quite a while to get results from it. Never mind, Kallie is beautiful the way she is. I never would have used a thing on Dixie if my hubby hadn't driven me nuts whining about the staining.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 2 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737621


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 2 2009, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737443





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 2 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737436





> I just found this thread Sher. Thanks for sharing the info. How's it going? I'm going to ask my vet about this.
> BTW I could really dislike you b/c Kallie's hair doesn't get matts! :smpullhair: :smtease:[/B]


The ointment didn't help. The vet did a re-test and the results are the same as before.  

He did say that there was a vet conference a few weeks ago and one of the presenters is an opthomologist and she said that Angel's Eyes and other similar products are safe to use and various testing did not show it caused a drug resistance, etc.! He actually recommended that I try it!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh darn it Sher! I can't believe he actually recommended the Angels' Eyes. It's the only thing my vet said not to use at Dixie's first appt. with him. I didn't bring it up this year as I used it and didn't want him to know. I found Eye Envy helped but it took quite a while to get results from it. Never mind, Kallie is beautiful the way she is. I never would have used a thing on Dixie if my hubby hadn't driven me nuts whining about the staining. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

He only recommended it after recently reading the research from a vet opthomologist. My vet is generally very conservative, so it was a bit of surprise to hear him say I could try it. I still am not sure I will try it though. The stains don't really bother me that much.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Gigi doesn't have tear stains, but her tear ducts are closed. Our vet says he has to flush them out while she is sedated. But I'll never sedate her for cosmetic reasons unless I have to.

I am not so sure that this is cosmetic reasons. It would seem to me that if the tear ducts are really closed then there would be a chance for having dry eyes which will have to be medicated. I am by no means an expert but you may need to discuss it with your vet.


----------



## daryl (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi all

I know vets that recommend angels eyes and others that prescribe the "raw" tylosin directly. They are legally allowed to prescribe tylosin for this use this under the cascading rule or the extra label rule. They would be on very dodgy ground if they actually prescribed angels eyes as they would not know what quantities of tylosin they were prescribing.

Most vets refuse to though, some because they are concerned about cross resistance in bacteria.

I can understand why someone would use the tylosin based products (given that they do work) *IF* there were no alternatives.

I use a natural tear stain preventer from Bichon Hotel that works as well as angels eyes. It is called angels delight and is completely natural, and they say that it is even good for your dog.

I have seen on other natural product with good feedback but I went for angels delight as the other one contains hops- something that I would rather not feed to my dog.

I did see a thread elsewhere on this forum that said that an opthalomist claimed that angels eyes is perfectly safe. This worries me given that there has never been any long term research in to the long term effects on dogs and the wider evnvironment. 

I am inclined to think that it is safe in the short term but I for one would not want to use an antibiotic for the rest of my life...


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Bella has stains also and it is frustrating. I tried Angel Eyes, saw no response. I even asked the vet if her tear stains are worse because she is still a pup and teething. He laughed and said there is NO truth to that??? It is so confusing!!!! I ordered EYE ENVY products. One is a liquid you keep in the fridge and use 1-2 times a day by cleaning the eyes with a cotton square and the liquid. Then I take a makeup brush and apply the POWDER that is part of the process. The powder has a anti-bacterial in it which kills the bacteria that causes the stains. It is the ONLY product I have tried that I can see progress!!! I really do recommend it! Just go to eyeenvy.com
:biggrin:


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe her tear ducts are just closed and/or blocked instead of it being the nasal issue. Have you tried wiping her eyes at least 2 or 3 times a day with soft cotton balls. Gently rubbing the eye tear duct areas to help stimulate them?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been trying the Eye Envy and I don't see a change at all! I was hoping it would help. :huh:


----------

